# Conor's fighting career might be over



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

He was tired by the 2nd round of a boxing match with a 40 year old Floyd Mayweather where neither of them pushed a pace in the early rounds. The best his corner could do was to tell him his second wind would be there when he needed it, which is not unlike Edmond Tarverdyan telling Ronda her first round against Holly Holm was "beautiful" & to use more "head mooment".

Too much drugs (whatever else he did) too much abuse of the body. People complain about brain damage, head trauma, concussions. The harsh truth is, drug & substance abuse end far more careers than concussions do. Conor's fighting career might be over at the age of 29.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> He was tired by the 2nd round of a boxing match with a 40 year old Floyd Mayweather where neither of them pushed a pace in the early rounds. The best his corner could do was to tell him his second wind would be there when he needed it, which is not unlike Edmond Tarverdyan telling Ronda her first round against Holly Holm was "beautiful" & to use more "head mooment".
> 
> Too much drugs (whatever else he did) too much abuse of the body. People complain about brain damage, head trauma, concussions. The harsh truth is, drug & substance abuse end far more careers than concussions do. Conor's fighting career might be over at the age of 29.


Conor has shit cardio. He likely always has but was able to get his opponents out before it was exposed.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Conor has shit cardio. He likely always has but was able to get his opponents out before it was exposed.


Conor fights as if he has an endless supply of cardio. He doesn't pace himself the way many steroid abusers do.

He's used to fighting as if he has unlimited energy, his cardio used to be very good.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

sucrets said:


>


Oh he is serious but has zero actual proof or factual evidence for any of his theories!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Schaub had a pretty good take on the fight, the ref wasn't allowing Conor to clinch which he needed to catch his breathe and get that second wind. In MMA you do have rest positions and you can be more economical with your cardio. After 30 minutes of start/stopping which is Floyd's fighting style Conor crashed. I think the idea that he got tired and lost a fight (where he wasn't even dropped) and his career is over is a bit pedantic.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

McGregor's fighting career might be over, but the main reason of that is $100+million.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Anteries is that you?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This fight is a good comparison for Conor vs Floyd. Starts around @ 8:00.

Sugar Ray Leonard comes out strong early & fights moving backwards. He gets tired late in the fight. Marvin Hagler tries to walk Sugar Ray Leonard down. Its similar to Conor and Floyd's fight.






Fights like this show what the human body is capable of.

In contrast you can see how the athleticism of boxers/fighters has declined over time.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Conor is going to make one more super fight with Khabib in Russia, and then fly with the winds!

He's out regardless if he loses or he loses 

He is now way going to go back and defend belts, that he himself knows can't hold on to!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Conor was landing a very high volume of punches and Floyd was setting him up to do so. I could tell from the get go. ie: Try landing a few punches on a punching bag. Pick up the pace and start landing combos. After that go up to 50% - 75% intensity non stop. Anyone who doesn't train full time will be winded within two minutes. 

Conor sort of fell into the same trap he did against Nate Diaz and was not economical with his shots. He was landing, but a good portion was blocked and was simply wasted energy. All in all though he fought as well as a 0-0 boxer could. It was a highly entertaining match up. Malignaggi and others' simply wish they were in his position.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Schaub had a pretty good take on the fight, the ref wasn't allowing Conor to clinch which he needed to catch his breathe and get that second wind. In MMA you do have rest positions and you can be more economical with your cardio. After 30 minutes of start/stopping which is Floyd's fighting style Conor crashed. I think the idea that he got tired and lost a fight (where he wasn't even dropped) and his career is over is a bit pedantic.


Conor is the only guy I know in the whole world who can have inferior cardio to a 40 year old man that looked like they didn't train hard or take a fight seriously & have people see nothing wrong with that.

If Chris Weidman fought a 40 year old Anderson Silva or a 40 year old Yoel Romero and had inferior cardio to either of those guys, people would be telling him to quit. They would look at it and say something is wrong when someone who is young and in their prime is outpaced and outworked by someone who is near to being middle aged.

What Brendan Schaub is saying could be a great example of how media mind control works. People in the media can say things that are untrue and people will believe it simply because they've grown up thinking they can trust everything they see on tv.

I thought Conor was tired by the 2nd round. It was like his fights with Nate Diaz where he got tired very early, except worse. It was like Gunnar Nelson's fight with Demian Maia where he inexplicably gased out very quickly. And it was like Atem Lobov's fight with Cub Swanson where Artem got tired in the second round after defending a choke.

People can say there isn't something going on there. But the great thing about MMA is the truth usually comes out, no matter what people say.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

So are you going to tell us the truth whats going on at that gym? :laugh:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Alcohol/substance/drugs/PED's are ways a person can abuse their body.

For athletes who want a long career, they need to avoid those things.

Its not complicated.

The idea people have that they can do whatever they want without suffering negative consequences is a lie.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I know what are the ways you can abuse your body, from you're previous post I assumed you actually know what's going on at that gym.

Previously, you said Conor had an issue, now you are saying it's the whole camp. Is Conor just buying blow, booze and hookers for everyone? You talk like you know exactly what's going on, but then say, well it can be a million things.

What about weight-cutting and being heavier in general? Are those not completely valid reasons for having a poor gas tank? Is not running a completely valid reason for having a poor gas tank? (Many fighters, Bisping included, said he needs to start running right fookin now) And those are things you can actually see and take in account, not "lol he rubbed his nose in a video, must've been bad cardio from all that coke he's doing!"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the weight cutting may have played a factor. But I think you are blowing things out of proportion.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Leed said:


> I know what are the ways you can abuse your body, from you're previous post I assumed you actually know what's going on at that gym.
> 
> Previously, you said Conor had an issue, now you are saying it's the whole camp. Is Conor just buying blow, booze and hookers for everyone? You talk like you know exactly what's going on, but then say, well it can be a million things.
> 
> What about weight-cutting and being heavier in general? Are those not completely valid reasons for having a poor gas tank? Is not running a completely valid reason for having a poor gas tank? (Many fighters, Bisping included, said he needs to start running right fookin now) And those are things you can actually see and take in account, not "lol he rubbed his nose in a video, must've been bad cardio from all that coke he's doing!"


Whatever is happening with Conor and his teammates that is causing them to have suspect gas tanks in fights is completely irrelevent.

The only thing that matters is acknowledging some things are bad for someone's health/career & encouraging people not to fk themselves.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and if he learns from this mistake in this fight and works on it then it won't be an issue next fight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't want to name names or give examples.

The unfortunate side of this is damage suffered from drugs/PED's/whatever can be permanent.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Trix said:


> Whatever is happening with Conor and his teammates that is causing them to have suspect gas tanks in fights is completely irrelevent.
> 
> The only thing that matters is acknowledging some things are bad for someone's health/career & encouraging people not to fk themselves.


How is it completely irrelevent? What's the point of me acknowledging something, if I don't know the specifics? If you want to encourage someone to not fk up themselves, isn't it worth mentioning the actual thing that's doing it? 

It's like me eating salad and drinking a glass of coke and you coming up to me saying "Bro... watch out, you're gonna fk up your body living like this", "yeah, what's so bad about it?", "oh.. well.. it's not relevent, just stop doing it"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Apparently McGregor doesn't do hard cardio like running and instead does bicycling which doesn't translate to a boxing match.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Apparently McGregor doesn't do hard cardio like running and instead does bicycling which doesn't translate to a boxing match.


I've heard different opinions about running now from different pros. I've heard a couple pros saying they haven't ran a day in their life, and on the most recent podcast with Joe, Faber said he likes running for cardio and Cody said he hates running and prefers just sparring instead and doesn't do almost any running. 

Bisping on the other hand seems convinced that that is the problem.

Obviously, I don't see how it could hurt, but who knows if it would actually make a difference.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it partially comes down to stuff like genetics because everyone is different and different kinds of cardio works for different kinds of people. Like when I was a competitive wrestler I only ran because it was an easy way to lose weight and because it was a part of our conditioning. I'd actually prefer not running because I have flat feet which leads to bad knees.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> He was tired by the 2nd round of a boxing match with a 40 year old Floyd Mayweather where neither of them pushed a pace in the early rounds. The best his corner could do was to tell him his second wind would be there when he needed it, which is not unlike Edmond Tarverdyan telling Ronda her first round against Holly Holm was "beautiful" & to use more "head mooment".
> 
> Too much drugs (whatever else he did) too much abuse of the body. People complain about brain damage, head trauma, concussions. The harsh truth is, drug & substance abuse end far more careers than concussions do.
> 
> *Conor's fighting career might be over at the age of 29*.


...

Bumping this.

So I can pretend I'm "smart" in case I was right.

Please nobody remember the thousands of times I was wrong about something. Selective amnesia FTL.

Not saying this to badmouth anyone. People have done drugs and wrecked themselves flushing all their talent, money and life down a toilet. I'm posting this in case Conor or anyone else in MMA wrecks themselves with drugs to encourage others not to do the same.

When you do cocaine, /other drugs you're supporting drug cartels, organized crime or terrorist groups. Either do drugs and support those guys, or support your country and your own people. You can't do both.

Also if you do drugs don't say you "support our troops". You buying drugs is funding the people who kill our troops so at least be straight on what you're doing.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Trix said:


> ...
> 
> When you do cocaine, /other drugs you're supporting drug cartels, organized crime or terrorist groups. Either do drugs and support those guys, or support your country and your own people. You can't do both.
> 
> Also if you do drugs don't say you "support our troops". You buying drugs is funding the people who kill our troops so at least be straight on what you're doing.


I hate to be this guy. I'm "Mr. America" as far as I'm concerned. I fly a flag in my yard. I essentially have one, or multiple family members who have died in every war we've ever fought. I'm a police officer and serve my community with pride.

This statement is horridly wrong. Buying cigarettes, which is completely legal, kills more people than wars combined.... Including people who do not smoke. Essentially paying into ANY multi million dollar corporation has blood roots somewhere. Ever bought a chick a diamond? Guess how many people have been killed and enslaved for that?

I'm not trying to play holier than though. I definitely pay into these things. I don't do drugs. That being said, you can't blame druggies for people being slaughtered across the border. Take away the drugs, and they'll slaughter people for the next more important economical benefit. Some even argue if the US legalized drugs, those deaths would diminish as it is. That's a damn good argument for the "If you buy drugs you kill our troops" statement.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I hate to be this guy. I'm "Mr. America" as far as I'm concerned. I fly a flag in my yard. I essentially have one, or multiple family members who have died in every war we've ever fought. I'm a police officer and serve my community with pride.
> 
> This statement is horridly wrong. Buying cigarettes, which is completely legal, kills more people than wars combined.... Including people who do not smoke. Essentially paying into ANY multi million dollar corporation has blood roots somewhere. Ever bought a chick a diamond? Guess how many people have been killed and enslaved for that?
> 
> I'm not trying to play holier than though. I definitely pay into these things. I don't do drugs. That being said, you can't blame druggies for people being slaughtered across the border. Take away the drugs, and they'll slaughter people for the next more important economical benefit. Some even argue if the US legalized drugs, those deaths would diminish as it is. That's a damn good argument for the "If you buy drugs you kill our troops" statement.


I know that the clothes I wear were produced in sweatshops by slave labor, the bottled water or coca cola beverages I drink were sometimes produced by labor in other countries where coca cola sub contracted assassinations to prevent their foreign workers from forming unions. The pet food I would buy if I had pets might be partially produced by slave labor in south korea, etc. And the banks I would use if I had a bank account have been found guilty of laundering money for terrorist groups over the past 15 or so years without much if anything being done to stop the practice. With the blood diamond trade being a part of engagement/marriage rings, hopefully I can at least avoid that evil if I someday propagate species and tie the knot. Everything in supermarkets and products which utilize "palm oil" produced in indonesia also killed more than 100,000 people with deforestation air pollution and contributed heavily to climate change via massive carbon footprint, etc, etc, etc.

I know practically everything is corrupt.

*I just wanted to try to encourage people to stop making themselves mentally retarded by doing drugs*. 

No one will probably listen. But there isn't anybody who is speaking out so I figured I'd give it a try here where nobody probably listens to me & I'm less likely to be targeted for it.

Also...

People might not make a connection being substance abuse and diminished athletic ability. But I think there is a connection. Just as there is often a connection between steroid abuse and damaged cardio.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Trix said:


> I know that the clothes I wear were produced in sweatshops by slave labor, the bottled water or coca cola beverages I drink were sometimes produced by labor in other countries where coca cola sub contracted assassinations to prevent their foreign workers from forming unions. The pet food I would buy if I had pets might be partially produced by slave labor in south korea, etc. And the banks I would use if I had a bank account have been found guilty of laundering money for terrorist groups over the past 15 or so years without much if anything being done to stop the practice. With the blood diamond trade being a part of engagement/marriage rings, hopefully I can at least avoid that evil if I someday propagate species and tie the knot. Everything in supermarkets and products which utilize "palm oil" produced in indonesia also killed more than 100,000 people with deforestation air pollution and contributed heavily to climate change via massive carbon footprint, etc, etc, etc.
> 
> I know practically everything is corrupt.
> 
> ...


I think we're on the same page. I'm fully against doing drugs. The consequences on your body and those around you is terrible. Not to mention those who get hard core addicted, definitely effect society as well. I just don't buy the sentiment that doing drugs kills our troops.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I think we're on the same page. I'm fully against doing drugs. The consequences on your body and those around you is terrible. Not to mention those who get hard core addicted, definitely effect society as well. I just don't buy the sentiment that doing drugs kills our troops.


100%. Even if its not true, I wouldn't mind starting that rumor to deter people. There are claims of legalized marijuana in colorado and california diminishing the profits of drug cartels who supply to those areas. The same precedent could apply to organized crime / terrorist organizations like the taliban who are affiliated with the global opium trade.

During his run, Conor has been *somewhat honest* and a tiny bit *in your face* with his opponents. It naturally follows people might be a little honest with Conor about how substance abuse could hurt his health/career. Here's a weak attempt.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think after the tirade that Conor just did that drugs are his problem. His attitude is his problem cause he just caused a lot of damage.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

What ever happened with the Bellator incident, did no one press charges against him in that. I haven't heard anything about it since right after it happened. I would think the guy he slapped would at least be filing assault charges, but it was Ireland so maybe they look at stuff like that differently.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah nothing happened with the Bellator incident.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The UFC created him. They let him say and do what he wanted and tossed millions at him. The UFC went full WWE with Conor. His mouth and childlike actions are worth more than his actual fighting ability. I bet he is back in the octagon before the year is over to keep the WWE theme going.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

More then likely yeah.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I see some MMA journalists saying the UFC was wrong to let Conor sell wolf tickets. "They should have forced Conor to be more respectful and less controversial."

Selling wolf tickets has always been part of the fight biz, as far as I know. :dunno:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> The UFC created him. They let him say and do what he wanted and tossed millions at him. The UFC went full WWE with Conor. His mouth and childlike actions are worth more than his actual fighting ability. I bet he is back in the octagon before the year is over to keep the WWE theme going.


UFC didn't create anything. We are responsible for what we do. Conor and everyone else has choices.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Calminian said:


> UFC didn't create anything. We are responsible for what we do. Conor and everyone else has choices.


I didn't mean Conor wasn't or isn't responsible. I am just saying that the UFC let him get away with just about anything in the past. He said and did whatever he wanted. Conor is undoubtedly responsible for his own actions, I just think the UFC played a large role in making him feel untouchable.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah because of the fact that Conor was making them money they decided to sell their souls to the devil and allow him to do everything.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> He was tired by the 2nd round of a boxing match with a 40 year old Floyd Mayweather where neither of them pushed a pace in the early rounds. The best his corner could do was to tell him his second wind would be there when he needed it, which is not unlike Edmond Tarverdyan telling Ronda her first round against Holly Holm was "beautiful" & to use more "head mooment".
> 
> *Too much drugs (whatever else he did) too much abuse of the body. People complain about brain damage, head trauma, concussions. The harsh truth is, drug & substance abuse end far more careers than concussions do. Conor's fighting career might be over at the age of 29.*



When you see Joe Rogan, Firas Zahabi & others try to make sense of the situation.

Know that some1 might have explained it more than a year ago.

:dunno:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Joe Rogan is interesting in that he has a very unique view of MMA, the inside and outside workings and how it all works. He thinks for himself in that he likes several fighters and organizations outside the UFC but sometimes tows the company line in the case of Ariel Helwani at UFC 199. Anyways Conor's career is clearly not over if he wants a rematch.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Anyways Conor's career is clearly not over if he wants a rematch.


Well, _for sake of discussion_ let's say that Conor's career is over. Conor is done fighting @ 100% health. He did too much coke/drugs/peds/whatever. It damaged his heart and cardio. Now Conor doesn't have more than 1-2 rounds in him.

Conor knows this. Its the reason he tried too hard during the press conference with Khabib. Conor talking about Khabib's father, religion, country and manager was a sign of desperation. It was a sign of weakness on Conor's end.

Now Conor's goal is to get as many fights and cash as many paychecks as he can, before other people realize he's done. He's a shadow of his former self now. Even his timing and precision which used to be god-like is deteriorating due to drug and substance abuse.

Imagine that everything I said just now is true. And imagine that there were signs of this occurring more than a year ago.

And let's just say that someone like myself figured all of this out, years before those who are supposed to be experts on this topic.

Maybe that would make for an interesting convo?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the thing is his cardio has never really been tested cause his Nate Diaz rematch the two weren't really engaging the whole fight. As for everything else that he's allegedly been taking yes that stuff could've done stuff to his cardio etc. Cashing a paycheck may indeed be what he's trying to accomplish right now but I have the feeling he's actually trying to win matches.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I find it hilarious it takes a post about Conor to get people who haven't posted in a year to come out of the woodwork...

Anyways, Conor is just being exposed cause he's not being thrown softballs anymore. Lets be honest here. Jose Aldo is by far his best win EVER and that fight was a literal race to the first punch. They both hit each other and the younger guy who had taken less shots was left standing. We'll never even know what Conor's path would've been like had Jose Also got a rematch. Khabib beat Conor, Tony can beat Conor, Kevin Lee can beat Conor, Gaethje probably has a fair chance and I think if he fought Dustin or Max again he would lose those rematches. His career may not be over but his days of winning def are. 

Khabib didn't end his career. Neither will Nate. Neither will Tony. It's just very clear that the top 5 can stand and bang with him, have better cardio and pretty much everyone is better than him on the ground. Even Poirier can sub him given he can weather 5-7 mins of the fight. Conor is like Chael but the opposite. Great fighter, but very one dimensional. People think all Khabib does is wrestle but he went for 3 other subs in that fight until he got the neck crank. He is a superior grappler but he also landed over 100 something punches on Conor and dropped him. He landed 200 something punches on Al. Looks can be deceiving...Khabib may not look like he's a good striker cause he appears to be sloppy, but he lands punches and can take a shot. Long story long. Conor's not done, everyone is just better in most aspects of the game and he may just not be able to deal with continuing to lose.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> I find it hilarious it takes a post about Conor to get people who haven't posted in a year to come out of the woodwork...
> 
> Anyways, Conor is just being exposed cause he's not being thrown softballs anymore. Lets be honest here. Jose Aldo is by far his best win EVER and that fight was a literal race to the first punch. They both hit each other and the younger guy who had taken less shots was left standing. We'll never even know what Conor's path would've been like had Jose Also got a rematch. Khabib beat Conor, Tony can beat Conor, Kevin Lee can beat Conor, Gaethje probably has a fair chance and I think if he fought Dustin or Max again he would lose those rematches. His career may not be over but his days of winning def are.
> 
> Khabib didn't end his career. Neither will Nate. Neither will Tony. It's just very clear that the top 5 can stand and bang with him, have better cardio and pretty much everyone is better than him on the ground. Even Poirier can sub him given he can weather 5-7 mins of the fight. Conor is like Chael but the opposite. Great fighter, but very one dimensional. People think all Khabib does is wrestle but he went for 3 other subs in that fight until he got the neck crank. He is a superior grappler but he also landed over 100 something punches on Conor and dropped him. He landed 200 something punches on Al. Looks can be deceiving...Khabib may not look like he's a good striker cause he appears to be sloppy, but he lands punches and can take a shot. Long story long. Conor's not done, everyone is just better in most aspects of the game and he may just not be able to deal with continuing to lose.


I've been saying for years that he isn't is good as people think he is, and because I don't like him people here have thought I'm just blinded by bias. But I've never said he's a bad fighter, he's not, hes actually very good. Conor has glaring weaknesses in his game, but because he cut so much weight to make FW he was able to use his size power advantage to dispatch his opponents before they were able to exploit them.

Aldo was his most high profile win, but his best win - by far, was Eddie. I hate to admit it, because I don't like to praise him, but that performance was incredible.

At lightweight I give him a decent shot against any of the top 10, but I think Kevin Lee, Al Iaquinta and of course Khabib would all beat him.

He shouldn't rematch Khabib straight away, I think he needs another year or so learning how to fight off his back and get back to his feet. I would love to see him rematch Aldo at LW, theres also the Diaz rubber match but I think he's evolved past Diaz and would win that one quiet easily.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he won two titles but then failed to defend either and as you said at lightweight he's really untested and those skills that got him over at featherweight don't transfer at lightweight. As a featherweight he was a much larger fighter with a lot more skill but at lightweight he's really an average fighter who beat the right guys. In reality lightweight is really close but Conor is more top 10 rather then top five or even number one.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Trix said:


> He was tired by the 2nd round of a boxing match with a 40 year old Floyd Mayweather where neither of them pushed a pace in the early rounds. The best his corner could do was to tell him his second wind would be there when he needed it, which is not unlike Edmond Tarverdyan telling Ronda her first round against Holly Holm was "beautiful" & to use more "head mooment".
> 
> Too much drugs (whatever else he did) too much abuse of the body. People complain about brain damage, head trauma, concussions. The harsh truth is, drug & substance abuse end far more careers than concussions do.* Conor's fighting career might be over at the age of 29*.


.

This ^ may have been confirmed btw:



> *John Kavanagh would have to be convinced to work with Conor McGregor again*
> 
> John Kavanagh claims that Conor McGregor would have to convince him to help “The Notorious” to prepare for another fight.
> 
> ...



Called it?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If his own coach is having second thoughts then there's a problem here and Conor may need to fight another coach if that's the case. Conor is still very marketable in several ways like his fashion endorsements and all that so I don't see why he would want to fight again. At this point he's probably still trying to make some good pay days for the future.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> If his own coach is having second thoughts then there's a problem here and Conor may need to fight another coach if that's the case. Conor is still very marketable in several ways like his fashion endorsements and all that so I don't see why he would want to fight again. At this point he's probably still trying to make some good pay days for the future.


The thing is, fighters are rarely very marketable beyond their fighting careers, because that's where they get the necessary exposure and marketable aura. Look at Rousey, as long as she kept winning, she was all over in fashion magazines, got plenty of movie role contracts etc., but once she lost and couldn't get back to her fighting success the out of fighting marketability was over.

And in contrast to the likes of St. Pierre who seem to have kept a comparable modest lifestyle, McGregor seems to have gotten used to fame, luxury and showing of his wealth, which cost a lot of money, so the huge amount of money may melt down quicker than he thinks if he can't generate an income to compensate. He wouldn't be the first rising star multi millionaire who gets broke after a couple of years out of the limelight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Kind of like his recent opponent Mayweather who also had tax problems.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Kind of like his recent opponent Mayweather who also had tax problems.


Yes, though Mayweather can still draw in quite some money prabably even without fighting, because he is still unbeaten and his aura intact. McGregor isn't this fighting phenom anymore after how he got dismantled by Nurmagomedov and should he lose again his stock will fall a lot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I think people are starting to realize that he isn't what he talked himself up to be, especially with what Cormier accomplished.


----------



## Brad J Herman (Dec 25, 2018)

must be a hater for sure


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No seriously he's not special anymore except for his promotional skills. Cormier both won both championships and then defended both championships which Conor didn't do. The only thing he can try to do is get Dana to create a Super Lightweight Championship and fight for a record third championship in a third different weight class to set a new record.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Revisiting this.



> According to the article “The Effects of Acute and Chronic Cocaine Use on the Heart,” *cocaine is toxic to the heart muscle. It reduces the ability of the heart muscle to contract, and therefore pump blood. The heart muscle will receive less oxygen and this can lead to the death of heart tissue.
> 
> Cocaine can also accelerate the buildup of plaque inside the arteries, leading to atherosclerosis. Direct damage to some types of heart muscle cells can lead to cardiomyopathy, where the heart becomes abnormally enlarged, thickened or stiffened, leading to less efficiency.*
> 
> ...


.

In case anyone wondered why some professional fighters have no cardio.

Now you know.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Trix said:


> Revisiting this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, terrible mistake. My guess is Jones is going to get beaten badly very soon. And a cardio machine like Colby is going to continue to excel. No saint, but not a druggie.


----------

